# Obama offers greece bailout money??????



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

News Headlines

unbelievable!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

I think you may have posted the wrong link by mistake.

I didn't read anything in the article you posted that suggested that Obama was considering sending Greece any bailout money.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Well didn't see him say $$$, but he did say he would offer US help???? What's that?? He's pushing EU to take care of it....

Oh it's gonna get scary before too long, if not now...

Jimmy


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I'll have to find the article, but I remember the Bush admin. offered Greece $$$ when it was much less critical & much less publicized, but there were some strings attached, the most contentious of which was that Greece had to get rid of the "retire at age 45" for govt employees... The Greeks were "outraged" and refused.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Retire at 45?
I'll see you guys later, I am moving.


----------



## theoregonconnection (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't think the US is offering to help bail out Greece. That is the EU's (Germany's) job. Greece is in a world of hurt.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The IMF*

The IMF will want money from the Fed


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

theoregonconnection said:


> I don't think the US is offering to help bail out Greece. That is the EU's (Germany's) job. Greece is in a world of hurt.


yeah, and Germany is pretty pissed aboot it (bailing everyone else out) too, considering they are pretty much the ONLY reason the EU has survived this long


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The US government will do all it can to postpone the inevitable defaults of Greece, Italy, Ireland, Portugal, and Spain. I expect the Federal Reserve to print trillions in bogus dollars to cover their debts. When that happens you can expect a sudden collapse of the dollar.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry, I just saw this thread. Yes, the U.S. DID GIVE GREECE $780 Million dollars


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

What??
Why??
How??


----------

